# A perfect use of e-bikes



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

Slightly OT but these guys know how to do Halloween right (the core is an e-fat):


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Awesome, except I think they make e bikes illegal in NYC ?


----------



## Moe Ped (Aug 24, 2009)

leeboh said:


> Awesome, except I think they make e bikes illegal in NYC ?


I'm not sure what they'd be in NY but in CA the e-bikes that Lithium Cycles are marketing are what would be considered mopeds (I should know, right!?!?)

They call them "electric bicycles" but per CA reg's they're not. I haven't found Lithium's "fine print" to read as of yet. I know there are reg's in NYC concerning electric bicycles but I don't know what the implications are for electric mopeds. (Sort of like banning a Tesla or a Prius)


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

That does look awesome.

I believe you are correct leeboh, there was recently a "crackdown" on businesses that use them. If I recall correctly they fall in some weird grey area where they need to be registered as motorcycles, but there is no registration available for them so they aren't road legal.


----------

